# V20.0



## cmac (Oct 8, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with this code, V20.0? We normally use this for well baby visit but after reviewing some things with staff I'm double guessing the use of this code b/c when I look foundling (which is the description in ICD-9) it describes it as a child without a parent basically. We are looking for the proper dx code to use for a well baby visit and I'm thinking V20.2 but it does not have the N next to it for newborn it has the P for pediatric which is 0-17 years and would apply. 
Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Oct 8, 2008)

we use V20.2 for our wellchild visits - N-17yrs.


----------

